# Work boots



## LowCountryDuck (Jan 7, 2013)

I have always worn Justin slip on work boots which are great and last a good while. They are a good boots but they are heavy. I do alot of walking for my job as a superintendant/project manager. Can anybody recommend a good comfortable work boot with a sole thats good for walking? I prefer a slip on but am not opposed to lace up boots either. Thanks


----------



## blackwater622 (Jan 7, 2013)

i like the ariat workhogs but they are a little heavy.  My favorite and lightest steeltoe I have worn is the Tony Lama TLX but they recently went up on their prices so I got the ariats


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 7, 2013)

I like timberland


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> I like timberland



Yeah, me too. I've worn lots of brands including Rockport, and Redwing. The Timberland Pro Series has a 30 day comfort guarantee. You can wear them to work, not on the carpet at home. Take them back within 30 days, no questions asked. Most comfortable work shoe i've ever worn. They have boots and shoes. I don't know about slip-on.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 8, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah, me too. I've worn lots of brands including Rockport, and Redwing. The Timberland Pro Series has a 30 day comfort guarantee. You can wear them to work, not on the carpet at home. Take them back within 30 days, no questions asked. Most comfortable work shoe i've ever worn. They have boots and shoes. I don't know about slip-on.


Yea, I like the goretex also. Needed from time to time. My wife laughed at me yesterday because I went running in my timberlands. I have many pairs of them from over the years. After about a year, I replace them because I have found that past that point, they begin to hurt my feet a little


----------



## ribber (Jan 12, 2013)

Rocky Mobilite. i've been buying/wearing them for 8 years at a papermill where they're always wet and abused and it's the only boot i've had that holds up and very comfortable. a lot of guys wear them and they are lightweight. they're lace ups and come in 6 or 8". best work boot i've ever worn by far.


----------



## flattop (Jan 12, 2013)

Red Wing boots for me. Give hem a look. I love mine!


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 12, 2013)

for pure comfort (and most are waterproof) this outfit makes a great boothttp://www.merrell.com/US/en/Men-Footwear-Boots


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 17, 2013)

For a boot you will not find a more comfortable work boot than wolverine durashocks rainer II.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had em all. This last pair I have had has lasted longer than most. They are redwings. Im due some new ones. Went looking today. Place I bought these don't carry them anymore. Yall post where you buy your boots also if you don't mind.


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 21, 2013)

HAD THEM ALL THESE ARE HANDS DOWN THE BEST........http://www.georgiaboot.com/products/9909/1600G4403/Georgia-Athens-Waterproof-Wellington-Work-Boot/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2013)

I've tried them all. Currently wearing Red Wing. They are only a month old but I really like them. Made in USA. I work for the Railroad and do a lot of walking on uneven terrain. Danner and Timberland pro also make a good boot.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've tried alot of them can't say all of them, but a short list of my opinions
Georgia Boot-- ok boot for the price
Wolverine---falls apart and leaks just months old
Rocky--falls apart within 3 months
Redwing--- good boot lack in comfort for me
Danner-- Great boot takes a while to break in but very pricey for the made in the USA
Chippewa---My favorite made in the USA boot right now


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out Tractor Supply store, if one is near you. Dave


----------



## David Parker (Jan 24, 2013)

I've always preferred ACME boots and Timberlands.


----------



## hunter rich (Jan 24, 2013)

fishnfool said:


> For a boot you will not find a more comfortable work boot than wolverine durashocks rainer II.



I have worn nothing but Wolverine for the past 15 yrs. and im on my feet on concrete all day long.  Have not had them "fall apart in months"...maybe just got a bad pair


----------



## irishredneck (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive always wore CAT boots. Had all my pairs for years and they are great wearing boots. I have the CAT Vinson boots I wear to work daily.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

I got some timberland pros monday. I don't know much about em. I've had heck of a lot more comfortable to start with. I'll give em another week or so. As of now. These things ain't cutting standing and walking 10 hrs a day.


----------



## jlt4800 (Jan 30, 2013)

I work 12 hrs on concrete floor and have for 23yrs.  I was a wolverine man only for years but the last pair didn't last as long .. of course gaining an extra 20lbs didn't help either  I'm sure...anyways I got the timberland pros this last time and so far they are holding up good.


----------



## ehunt (Feb 5, 2013)

mud dawg- ga boot co. 3 pair=9years


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 6, 2013)

Been wearing a pair of 8" Timberland Pro composites with an "anti-fatigue" sole.

Walking and standing on concrete 12 hours has never felt so good.


----------



## 18dawg (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a wide foot and half to have steeltoe,so far redwing works the best for me.Wore Hi-tec for years before needng steeltoes.


----------



## Bam Bam (Feb 10, 2013)

Georgia Boots are #1. The Farm&Ranch 6 inch flex point comfort core boots are the best work boots in the world to me!!! I have bought 5 pairs and goana buy some more,Luv'em! I wear them all the time! They are more comfortable than tennie shoes! I Highly Recommend Them! Georgia Boots and Rocky Boots are owned by the Same Company! Oh if you need steel toes, they make the farm&ranch boot in steel toes too!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 10, 2013)

My timberlands are slap worn out. Leaking like crazy. Soles breaking apart. LoL what wasted money! Didn't even get a yr. Walmart boots are better than that!


----------



## hunt n duck (Aug 11, 2013)

I am hard on boots and so far redwing have lasted the longest. 2 different Wolverine boots- 4 months, Timberland pro- 6 months, Redwing- almost 9 months. Just bought another pair of redwing.


----------



## hunt n duck (Aug 11, 2013)

Redwing has a wide toe box called the king toe. They are the best if you have wide feet.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 11, 2013)

Redwing with the king toe get my vote.  Love them.

Wolverines, are junk.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2013)

Where yall getting redwings now? I can't find em around here.


----------



## Buckbuster (Aug 12, 2013)

Redwing shoe store is in Marietta. I got a pair there, I have foot problems and they fit better for me. I had to get double wide size.


----------



## hunt n duck (Aug 12, 2013)

I get mine at Newton's shoes in Anderson SC


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 26, 2013)

Lacrosse Quad Comfort, you can get them in safety toe or plane toe.


----------

